# A Ducking Adventure...



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

For a bit of fun we started taking pics with a rubber duck when we went to different events. I thought I'd start a thread to keep all the pics in one place.

London 2012 Olympics...










London 2012 Olympics - Wheelchair Rugby...










Jamaica - September 2012...



















Legoland...










Stone Henge - A pile of old rocks...










Center Parcs, Longleat - Everyone loves the rapids...










London Zoo - Penguin enclosure...










London Zoo - A random sleeping man, can you spot the duck?










The obligatory snow picture...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

More updates to come in the near future.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol you need to get out more like the Duck what's on it's list of conquests


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

This is brilliant!! Love the one of the randomer sleeping


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I recall a few years back in the photography section on Pistonheads someone posted a teddy bear to another person and so on and so on, all over the world this bear travelled, with a photo taken at every destination.

Get that duck travelling.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

It's off to New York on Wednesday, pics will be up in around a weeks time.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol... Is ducky going to Waxstock ?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That random sleeping guy looks like the jigsaw killer


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to do the same with a Leprechaun - until someone knicked him in Las Vegas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Buckweed - not at the moment but you never know


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

thats just quackers


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol quality


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Man - the duck should collect its own air miles - perhaps write a book on "getting snapped by the humans" like a sort of travelling book like Michael Palin lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to like reading the stories about folk stealing someones garden gnome and the taking it on their travels whilst posting photos back to the owner.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

*A Ducking Adventure... (Updated 10/04/2013)*

Ok so I'm back from a trip to the states and I've got a few more duck pics. One thing I learnt is that I need to pack some blu-tac next time as there were a couple of shots which would have been better if the duck could have been held in position safely.

Statue of Liberty (I couldn't zoom in and get the duck in at the same time)...










High line park built on an old train track...










Pier 17 - tall ship with the skyline behind...










Brooklyn Bridge - The duck was nearly blown off the bridge onto the road below!...










Grand Central Station...










Central Park...










Yankee Stadium - Yankees v Red Sox...










Times Square...










Rocky Statue, Philadelphia...










Phillie cheese-steak sandwich. It gave me meat sweats...










Madison Square Gardens - Knicks v Bucks...










Citi Field - Mets v Marlins...










Met Life Stadium, New Jersey - Wrestlemania 29...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Clearly a very well travelled man! Well done to you sir!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Time for another update...

Having got married on the 29th June 2013 my wife and I went away for a few days mini-moon to Rome.

The Vittoriano...










Roman Forum and Pallatino...










The Colloseum...



















Trevi Fountain...










Spanish Steps...










St Peter's Basilica...



















Vatican City...










St Peter's Square...










Pantheon...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

It's update time again. Following the mini-moon to Rome we went on our actual honeymoon to Borneo and Singapore.

The duck relaxing by the pool...










A view of one of the beaches looking back towards the hotel...










Looking out to sea...










If you look closely you can see a orang utan in the sactuary...










The second stop was Singapore where the main activity was the F1 Grand Prix...



















Universal Studios was a great day out...










No trip to Singapore is complete without getting a Singapore Sling in the Long Bar at The Raffles Hotel...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Another short trip for the duck earlier this month, this time Barcelona.

The Sagrada Familia...










The Camp Nou...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

We went to a wedding in Ireland at the weekend and had chance to spend a few days in Dublin first.

The Guinness Storehouse...










St Patrick's Cathedral...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

A special England Duck for this update from the 2014 World Cup in Brazil.

Christ The Redeemer...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Columbia vs Uruguay, Maracana Stadium, Rio de Janeiro...


----------

